# whats your EDC gear consist of ?



## E1B (May 23, 2008)

http://<a href="http://s286.photobu...B/P1030874.jpg" border="0" alt="MY GEAR"></a> 

http://<a href="http://s286.photobucket.com/albums/ll114/SUREFIRE_E1B/?action=view&current=P1030880.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll114/SUREFIRE_E1B/P1030880.jpg" border="0" alt="E1B &amp; X200 SURE FIRE LED'S"></a>

http://<a href="http://s286.photobu... ACP XD WITH THE SURE FIRE WEAPON LIGHT"></a>


----------



## E1B (May 23, 2008)

WHOOPShttp://<a href="http://<a href="http://s286.photobu...der="0" alt="MAXPEDITION FATBOY EDC BAG"></a>" target="_blank"><img src="http://<a href="http://s286.photobu...der="0" alt="MAXPEDITION FATBOY EDC BAG"></a>" border="0" alt="MAXPEDITION FATBOY EDC BAG"></a>


----------



## E1B (May 23, 2008)

SORRY STILL KINDA NEW AT THIS......THIS IS MOST OF THE STUFF I CARRY DAILY.....IT DOSENT GO IN EVERY WHERE W/ ME BUT I ATLEAST KEEP IT IN MY CAR( CANT CCW EVERYWHERE )


----------



## TONY M (May 23, 2008)

None of you're links are working. 
As for EDC gear I am a lightweight. 

Fenix E01
DX Fauxton
Aluminium whistle
I don't carry a knife as I live in the UK.
Er, thats about it I think.


----------



## maxa beam (May 23, 2008)

Benchmade model 32 Morpho (Balisong.)
Blu Zippo
Surefire L1 Cree
And if I'm going to somewhere I'll be waiting for extended periods of time, more flashlights.
Also, your caps lock is on. >.>

If I'm feeling like taking a walk I let my Beast tag along in an eelskin holster.

This belongs in the Cafe, as this isn't about LEDs or flashlights.


----------



## smg (May 23, 2008)

Do you carry the weapon light AND 4 spare batteries daily?? That seems like a lot. I don't mean to criticize. It's only my opinion, and most of my friends would probably claim that I carry a lot.


----------



## maxa beam (May 23, 2008)

smg said:


> Do you carry the weapon light AND 4 spare batteries daily?? That seems like a lot. I don't mean to criticize. It's only my opinion, and most of my friends would probably claim that I carry a lot.


I've had 6 flashlights at once on me before, with a spares carrier.


----------



## smg (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, but the E in 'EDC' stands for *Every *


----------



## cl0123 (May 23, 2008)

*E1B* meant these, I think.

My Gear






E1B & x200 Surefire LED's





.45 ACP XD WITH THE SURE FIRE WEAPON LIGHT






MAXPEDITION FATBOY EDC BAG






With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## smg (May 23, 2008)

Ok. Here's what I carry...





Not shown: wallet, L1T Q2, sometimes a Kel-tec PF-9

*Whoops. How'd that get in there


----------



## Retral (May 23, 2008)

My stuff - Knife is a Gerber Paraframe I, light is an Ultrafire Cree C3

By the way, how's that XD? It was one of the few guns I had my choices narrowed down to, but like glocks.. I don't like the fact that it doesn't have a decocker. I'm pretty sure I'll be getting a PX4 - I really like the asthetics of the design, rotating barrel lock, the fact that it has a decocker/external safety and that it's apparently just as good (if not better) than glocks. Plus, the standard capacity 9mm mag for the PX4 is 17 rounds..


----------



## LightToad (May 23, 2008)

* Novatac 120P
* Keys
* Leatherman Wave
* Seiko dive watch with button compass
* Palm Treo
* ALL-ETT billfold wallet with credit cards, ID, Benadryl Allergy quick dissolve strip
* Key ring with magnesium fire starter, REI mini whistle, REI pill fob with Vaseline-soak cotton balls, mini Bic lighter, Arc AAA, TEC mini ballpoint pen
* Fenix LOD AAA on neck lanyard
* Optional items include Benchmade 730 Ares, Glock G36 or NAA .22 Mag


----------



## WDR65 (May 24, 2008)

I have two different setups one for work and one for everything else. 

Work:

*Spyderco Delica 4 - varies between plain, serrated, and waved versions. 
*Fenix LOD RE
*Inova Microlight
*Blackberry 7100I
*Motorola Razr


Almost every other time:

*Surefire E1B
*Surefire L4
*Spyderco Native III or Benchmade mini-AFCK
*Fenix LOD RE
*Streamlight Nano - on keys
*Medium SAK
*Motorola Razr


----------



## E1B (May 24, 2008)

love my XD.....one of the nicest things i own.


----------



## Federal LG (May 24, 2008)

My EDC equipment:

Spyderco Endura
Lumapower IncenDio

The rest are obvious: wallet, cellphone, keys, etc.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 24, 2008)

My ABSOLUTE EDC list, i.e. will ALWAYS be with me...

Lummi Raw Ti
Lummi Wee Ti 80
Leatherman Squirt P4
Nokia 2600
iPod Touch
Zippo Armorwall


----------



## TONY M (May 24, 2008)

smg said:


> Ok. Here's what I carry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear that Trojans are good for holding water in emergencies.oo:


----------



## mega_lumens (May 24, 2008)

TONY M said:


> I hear that Trojans are good for holding water in emergencies.oo:



HAHA You sure it's safe to drink lubricated water?


----------



## Misterbean (May 24, 2008)

my total edc varies but...

always on me no matter what(except on flights).
a pocket knife(various ones depending on where i'm going and what i'm expecting to do, mostly bucks, crkts, kershaws, and a ka-bar).
a pocket flashlight(usally a 1xcr123a light or a single AA light it cycles around a bit)
my phone(motorola pbl)
my money clip

optional items
leatherman wave
larger light
second pocket knife
spare batts.

the edc light that i always have is never an incan, always a cree led light of some type.


----------



## TONY M (May 24, 2008)

mega_lumens said:


> HAHA You sure it's safe to drink lubricated water?


Makes the water go down easier! LOL


----------



## xcel730 (May 24, 2008)

That's a good reason in case it falls out while you're talking with a lady. :devil:



TONY M said:


> I hear that Trojans are good for holding water in emergencies.oo:


 
I like alternating some of EDC, just to make it interesting.

*EDC Constant:*
Wallet

Keys - whistle, Draco, Photon Freedom Microlight, Kershaw Two-Can, AG Russell Titatnium Keychain knife, Ray Kirk Damascus Screwdriver, Atwood G2 Mini GasBaby

Blackberry Pearl

*EDC Rotation:*
Knife - Lone Wolf Doug Ritter Mk4, Various of Case Sowbelly and other slipjoints, Chris Reeve Sebenza

Watches - Omega Seamaster, Omega Speedmaster, Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT, Hamilton X-Wind, Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon, Tissot T-Touch

Flashlights - McGizmo Lunasol 20, Novatac 120P, Surefire E1B


----------



## Misterbean (May 24, 2008)

i've never considered carrying a whistle unless i was in the wild. i don't carry a watch normally but i do when i camp because my watch has a reliable compass.


----------



## m13a8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks like I travel fairly lightly compared to some.

Kershaw Leek
Mini Zippo
Fenix L2D-CE
Jet-I MK IBS

Also the obvious things: wallet, keys, phone


----------



## MikeG1P315 (May 24, 2008)

I love and I hate these kinds of threads. Its always fun to see what others EDC. It never fails, however, that I find new gear I must have. :mecry:

I EDC:

Novatac EDC 85p
(maybe a Ra Twisty or Arc6 someday)
Spyderco C71 Salsa
(soon to be the sheeple friendly Spyderco Urban slipjoint)
Fisher Telescoping Space Pen
Photon Freedom Microlight
Apple iPod Nano (3rd Gen)
Wallet
Keys

:wave:


----------



## jzmtl (May 25, 2008)

Also wallet/cellphone obvisouly.


----------



## warlord (May 25, 2008)

Right now this is what I've been carrying. Not including my wallet, phone, etc. I like this knife because I can take it everywhere. 

Any objections and I just remove the blade and throw it away. I was actually using it as a moneyclip the other day forgetting that I had to go through security. Of course I had to be rechecked because I set off the metal detector. One security guard actually held my "moneyclip", flashlight, etc. while the other used the handheld detector. Nice and stealthy


----------



## smg (May 25, 2008)

Warlord, that is a nice knife-carry solution. What is it? Where can I find one?


----------



## jzmtl (May 25, 2008)

Gerber EAB, $10 usually at many sporting stores.


----------



## cat (May 25, 2008)

Outdated picture, but anyway... 
Not shown: Glock 26, Sabre spray, and other goodies in work bag like batteries, gloves, paracord, cable ties, pain killers, and so on. 







@ R-R :  ...I remembered my cpf discounts.  Some people might not appreciate the modified vibrating battery holder. :devil:


----------



## R-R (May 25, 2008)

cat said:


> [removed / picture problem]



bwahahaha 

EDIT: damn, a picture problem!


----------



## warlord (May 25, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Gerber EAB, $10 usually at many sporting stores.



Thanks, I forgot it's name. I bought it at target on a whim and you only need a coin or a key to swap the blade, which you never have to sharpen :naughty: It's a good choice for going somewhere that knives may not be allowed which seems to be just about everywhere. And if they confiscate it, it was only $10.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 25, 2008)

on my body:

sometimes use an NDI instead of the nautilus. also carrying a spyderco spin in addition to the emerson HD-7.





always in my bag, my mini-BOB kit (with novatac 120p). added inventory below, dont think the links work though:









*Modular Mini-BOB Kit*

_Simple, easily transportable, heavy duty backup to regular EDC gear, for extended times away from home. "Modular" implies that it works as a standalone kit, but is intended to be used as a supplement to other gear._

Container: Maxpedition H-1 Waistpack
Dimensions: Main 6" x 4" x 2", Side 5" x 1.5" x 1" (empty)
Weight: 2.5 lbs (full)

*Knife*: Benchmade Sequel
*Light*: NovaTac 120P
*Fire*: Bic Lighter

Back
- Load-bearing Carabiner: Petzl Spirit Tactical Carabineer Straight Gate

Side
- Sharpie
- Benchmade Sequel

Main Compartment
- Ziplock Bag: 4.5" x 7" Alosak
- Tac-Pack Trauma Pack w/Quick Clot
- Bandana
- Modular Personal Survival Kit (PSK) - See PSK inventory below.

Front Compartment
- ~15' 550 Paracord, tied in the Hayanawa (Fast Rope) style
- Spare Batteries (including for Core EDC): 2x Lithium AAA, 2x CR123A, 1x AA, in mini-Ziploc bags

Outside Zip Pocket
- Water Purification Tablets: 2x Katadyn Micropur Chlorine Dioxide tablets
- Ammonia Inhalant, in Large Bision Spy Capsule
- $0.75 in quarters, $20 bill
- 2x Zip Ties

Side Sheath
- NovaTac 120P
- Bic Lighter


one of the items in the mini-BOB kit is a PSK, which is modular in of itself (camo arc now upgraded to DS, since the GS replaced the DS in EDC rotation):










*Modular Personal Survival Kit (PSK)*

_"Modular" implies that it works as a standalone kit, but is intended to be used as a supplement to other gear._

Container: OtterBox 1000
Dimensions: 4.837" x 3.682" x 1.652", Interior Dimensions 3.7" x 2.35" x 1"
Weight: 1 lb

*Knife*: Spyderco Ladybug, fully serrated
*Light*: Arc-AAA Premium DS
*Fire*: Waterproof/Windproof Matches

Signaling:
- Whistle: Titanium whistle by wykeite
- Mini Glow Stick
- Mirror

Emergency Devices:
- Leatherman Juice CS4
- Micro Widgy Mini Prybar
- Kevlar Thread
- 3x Needles
- 3x Safety Pins
- 4x Paper Clips (medium and large)
- 2x Nails
- Spectra Line
- 2x Fishing Hooks
- Stainless Steel Snare Wire

Fire:
- Flint and Steel: Spark-Lite
- 2x Tinder-Quik (in mini Ziplocs, used as fillers to deaden shake/noise)
- 3x Waterproof/Windproof Matches, cut down to fit and placed head to foot beside each other
- Fresnel Lens
- Birthday Candle

Medical:
- Diphenhydramine, allergy (Benadryl)
- Naproxen, anti-inflammatory (Aleve)
- Acetaminophen (Tylenol)
- Antiseptic Wipe
- Burn Cream
- 4x Sterile Suture Bandages
- 2x Band-Aids

Water:
- 4x Chlorine Dioxide Water Purification Tablets

Special / Miscellaneous:
- Inka Pen Refill and 2 small sheets Rite-in-Rain paper
- $20 Cash
- Spare 1.5-1.7V non-rechargeable Lithium AAA battery: Energizer E2 Lithium


im an EDCer first, knife nut 2nd, flashaholic 3rd...

(mods let me know if anythings too big and i can resize)


----------



## cat (May 25, 2008)

Nice. 

I should get a mini-bob for my bag. My bag's good, but it's a big shoulder bag because sometimes I carry a lot of food to work (on a bike) and it has to hold A4 papers and so on ...but there aren't enough separate pockets inside to separate all the bits and pieces. 

Which maxpedition pouch is that? That stuff all fits in it? (I've never been able to figure out which one would work for me.) 

The Otterbox, the size? It looks like maybe the second size, not the smallest. 
(I'm ordering stuff from lighthound now, so I could get a Pelican box and the maxpedition bag in the same order.)

What's the blue thing below the Spyderco, that looks like two split pins wrapped in blue insulation tape? 
And the yellow wrapper A5009-something? The green stuff below the glowstick? 
And in the foil on the left? 

And the Aloesak next to the first aid kit, what's that? 

You need a few cable ties / zip ties. They come in useful sometimes. 

Your blue Bic lighter, you can put one of the smallest size cable ties around it under the gas button thing, to stop it getting pushed against something in the bag.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 25, 2008)

cat said:


> Nice.
> 
> I should get a mini-bob for my bag. My bag's good, but it's a big shoulder bag because sometimes I carry a lot of food to work (on a bike) and it has to hold A4 papers and so on ...but there aren't enough separate pockets inside to separate all the bits and pieces.
> 
> ...


 

Maxpedition Pouch = H-1
- yep, everything fits, nice and snug. i dont like things clanking around, if you shake it while packed it makes no sound. snug, but not too tight.

Otterbox = 1000
- its the smallest one, other than the memory cases etc.

blue thing below spyderco (to right of orange Spark-Lite) are 4 nails, wrapped in a bit of tape.

yellow paper thing is just a piece of ripped cardboard with a few sewing needles stuck in it.

green stuff below mini-glowstick is more ripped cardboard with some fishing hooks stuck in it.

foil on the left is wrapped around storm matches.

Aloksak is like a heavy duty ziploc, in case i need to throw a dismembered finger in something :sick2:

do have Zip Ties in the mini-BOB, not shown. ill update with the lastest inventory with the pics in a sec.

bic lighter i shove in the side sheath with the novatac, and stick the paracord from the novatac in there too, keeps it snug.

:twothumbs


----------



## cat (May 25, 2008)

wow, thanks! Good packing of the little Otterbox. Thanks for the links. I need to get my stuff more organised...some small pouches to separate some of it. 

The Ladybug's a good choice there, small and fully serrated.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 25, 2008)

Wow! Most people think that I EDC heavy, but you guys put me to shame.

I have within 2 feet of me at ALL times:
Wolf-Eyes Raider and/or Surefire 9P(broken ATM)
Leatherman Surge and/or Leatherman Wave (though that tool with the carabiner in jzmtl's post looked nice. what kind is it?)
Corsair Survivor 8GB loaded with my own brews of Linux(one Fedora based, one Debian Based), heavy on recovery/repair software, SuperGrubDisk, and a formating utilty(whichever is currently the best)

I also have with me, when I'm dressed:
Cell Phone
Burt's bees in a tin
Heavy duty carabiner with my keys and a keychain light, usually a lighthound giveaway, but occasionally a modded mag solitare. Carabiner is rated to hold 2 tons minimum dead weight.
Tony Lama Vibram-soled (leather insole) boots, fit perfectly.

If I'm hunting, I also carry a lensatic compass, 9 CR123A Primary batteries (17hrs runtime per 3 on my Raider), Vet-Wrap(coban), and a fixed-blade knife, in addition to the prior. Depending on the situation I may also have a 6D mag with a Q5 drop-in(over 60 hours runtime on standard alkalines, more on the newer "improved" cells) or car-rechargeable spotlight.

Edit: At work I also have a Gerber folding mini utility knife, with a hooked blade. This tends to find it's way to my hunting pack as well.


----------



## fluke (May 25, 2008)

You guy's certainly go equipped as it where oo:

Anyone know if the Gerber EAB is a lock knife ??? as here in the UK they are not allowed.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 25, 2008)

cat said:


> wow, thanks! Good packing of the little Otterbox. Thanks for the links. I need to get my stuff more organised...some small pouches to separate some of it.
> 
> The Ladybug's a good choice there, small and fully serrated.


 

you can see more on my threads at edcforum.com, i linked to all my good threads in my intro post there.

the otterbox IS nicely packed  i used different things as dividers to make it all in layers, so its easy to flip over etc, and get stuff out.

and yeah, love the ladybug, it rips through a lot of things and is surprising for its small size. need a clip for it though


----------



## cat (May 25, 2008)

Going by what I see on Sky News, it's a good example of how only the law-abiding people obey those laws. The ones doing the stabbing and so on don't seem to have any problems having knives to do it with. How ridiculous that you can't have a little Spyderco utililty knife like that.


----------



## cat (May 25, 2008)

Spyderco fully serrated lockback is what they do best, and the Ladybug's the right size for your kit. :thumbsup: 
My Spyderco Rescue is always in my right pocket. But it's a bit blunt now, I need to get one of those rat-tail Diafolds. I cut a whole lot of plants and small branches with it, behind the perimeter fence of my yard . I should rather have got a kitchen knife or something but .....ya.


----------



## fluke (May 25, 2008)

cat said:


> Going by what I see on Sky News, it's a good example of how only the law-abiding people obey those laws. The ones doing the stabbing and so on don't seem to have any problems having knives to do it with. How ridiculous that you can't have a little Spyderco utililty knife like that.



You can just about get away with having a SAK Minichamp.

Saying that SAK's are generally OK, as they don't lock, but a fellow cab driver was given a grilling over a basic Gerber multi tool just because it's knife locks open.

And in the last 2 weeks another 2 teenagers loose their young lives in London through knife attacks while out enjoying themselves, so the governments ban on knives works a treat then ???????


----------



## warlord (May 25, 2008)

fluke said:


> You guy's certainly go equipped as it where oo:
> 
> Anyone know if the Gerber EAB is a lock knife ??? as here in the UK they are not allowed.



It's a linerlock.


----------



## fluke (May 25, 2008)

warlord said:


> It's a linerlock.



Thanks :mecry:

Still maybe able to get away with it.


----------



## qip (May 26, 2008)

think im the only one here who put a good sized knife on a keychain 

gerber paraframe is VERY thin and compact

LOD ,Paraframe & Shortcut

on detachable keyrings


----------



## djans1397 (May 26, 2008)

Very cool set ups guys.... Looks like I'm going to have to get some pics of my EDC to add to these as well. I'm thoroughly impressed with the "preparedness of my fellow "Flashaholics". :twothumbs


----------



## GT42NV (May 26, 2008)

Walter P5
Ultrafire B3 (do ppl think this is a weak torch?)
MTE 5 mode Rebel 100
Steel Mate 2 way pager car alarm
Samsung D900
Casio Edifice EF-514 Carbon Fibre facing
Wallet
Keys


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 26, 2008)

fluke said:


> You can just about get away with having a SAK Minichamp.
> 
> Saying that SAK's are generally OK, as they don't lock, but a fellow cab driver was given a grilling over a basic Gerber multi tool just because it's knife locks open.
> 
> And in the last 2 weeks another 2 teenagers loose their young lives in London through knife attacks while out enjoying themselves, so the governments ban on knives works a treat then ???????



So locking knives are illegal, but non-locking aren't? That's pretty screwed up. You're a good bit more likely to hurt _yourself_ with a non-locking blade.


----------



## fluke (May 26, 2008)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> So locking knives are illegal, but non-locking aren't? That's pretty screwed up. You're a good bit more likely to hurt _yourself_ with a non-locking blade.



Sorry to go off topic and rant 

All locking knives are illegal, but pocket knives like the basic climber SAK is semi legal, if you have a reason for having it, and it needs to be a good reason.

Strange but true in this country it's the law abiding that get screwed by the justice system, making knives illegal does not stop teenagers being stabbed and losing their lives, but the man in the street who want a pocket tool for that just in case moment suffers if he happens to be found to be caring it innocently.

Just last night I passed a local travelling Fun Fair, it has been sectioned off with portable chain link fencing leaving only one exit/entry point, with 2 police officers and an airport style walk thru metal detector, what has this country come too ????


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 26, 2008)

Wow, that makes about as much sense as banning shovels, just because occasionally someone gets killed with one. I feel for ya, but that's just one more reason I'm glad I live out in the boondocks, where no one would care if you were EDC'ing a shotgun :naughty:


----------



## Mark620 (May 26, 2008)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> I live out in the boondocks, where no one would care if you were EDC'ing a shotgun :naughty:




I do EDC a .410 handgun....


----------



## pertinax (May 26, 2008)

Funny-- but where are the handcuff keys? Guns, knives, lights, etc. Nice start-- but ho-hum. I see a condom, but what if she's a lot freakier than you anticipated?

If there's one thing the last week has taught me, it's that it's better to have a handcuff key and not need it, than to need a handcuff key and not have it...

(Name the movie.)


----------



## keysandslots (May 26, 2008)

I gotta admit, living in the not always so great white north, seeing you guys EDC'ing guns amazes me. I think I'm a bit paranoid carrying a knife but a gun!

The odd part of it is that, while there is a side of me that resents being told by the government that I cannot carry a handgun when all the criminals seem to be okay with one (or more), but then there's another side of me that figures if I were ever in a position to use a gun, but didn't have one, would I find a more creative and less deadly way out of the situation.

Maybe this sort of thought should be a new thread, or even a thread on a different forum. I'm just not used to seeing guns in someone's daily stuff.

Oh, back on topic, here's what I carry:






plus an Extreme Micro on my keychain (I love that light). I figured the Japanese nailset is a good weapon that doesn't look like a weapon. I'm not sure why I'm carrying 20' of paracord, probably just because I have a bunch of the stuff.

Randy


----------



## pertinax (May 26, 2008)

Deleted.


----------



## Knifekulture (May 26, 2008)

1. LG CU515 cellphone
2. Benchmade 913D2
3. Novatac 120P
4. Lumapower IncenDio
5. Omega Seamaster
6. Misc Keys
7. Victorinox mini-champ
8. Glock 30


----------



## djans1397 (May 26, 2008)

> Never needed a gun personally, or a fire extinguisher for that matter-- but I keep both around.


 
Good point. Nicely stated!:thumbsup:


----------



## keysandslots (May 26, 2008)

Pertinax, that was a good explanation, nicely put, thanks.

Randy


----------



## smg (May 26, 2008)

pertinax said:


> We all are legally and ethically obligated to find every possible solution out of a violent encounter before we can escalate to use of the gun. Same as driving on the highway-- you do everything you can to avoid a wreck, but you still have auto insurance. Same deal. If you need it, and I hope no one here ever does, there's no substitute.
> 
> *Even to the point of getting beaten up...*


*No!*, not necessarily. Every situation needs to be judged at its own risk. "Disparity of force" is the key phrase here. A 100lb woman can easily demonstrate a large disparity of force if she needs to use any means to stop a 250lb male assailant. However, if you are a 250lb man facing a smaller sized, weaponless threat, you are going to need to have your running shoes on.



pertinax said:


> ...(And these guys are showing off, probably. Few people outside law enforcement really carry all the time. Under certain circumstances, sure--- but rule number one is if you think you need a gun DON'T GO THERE. Also, they'd probably be showing off their holsters and gun belt. Figure $250 plus for proper all-day carry gear. To really show off, show us that Mitch Rosen leather.)...


Huh?  Maybe that's how it is in your circle. I like my gun, but it is not a show-off gun, like a custom 1911. I posted my EDC gear, even though that stuff is _only_ on me 99% of the days of the year. Yes, there could be 5 days per year when I do not have my gun on me. Does that constitute "showing off"??

"...if you think you need a gun DON'T GO THERE..."
That's very true, and also one reason why I do not pick and choose the days I carry. My gun is my EVERY Day Carry, even though I sometimes decide NOT to carry for the day (because laws prevent me).

Showing off my holster or gun belt as an EDC item would be like posting a picture of my pant's pockets.


----------



## jzmtl (May 26, 2008)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> Wow! Most people think that I EDC heavy, but you guys put me to shame.
> 
> I have within 2 feet of me at ALL times:
> Wolf-Eyes Raider and/or Surefire 9P(broken ATM)
> ...



It's Leatherman skeletool, pretty minimalist compare to wave/surge but also butt load lighter. It's my urban tool but I do switch to wave or vic spirit when go outdoors.


----------



## techwg (May 27, 2008)

*On my person:*
Utilikey
Fenix E01
Fenix Tk10
ProGear 4x CR123 Holster
2 AW RCR
2 Energizer Cr123

*In my Coat*
3 Tennergy Cr123
1 Energizer Lithium AAA
Fenix P1D CE
Fenix E01


I carry the odd 1 cr123 and P1D CE incase i need to lend a light, same with the other e01. I am not lending my good things out to people i dont know.


----------



## aussiebob (May 27, 2008)

That stuff goes everywhere i go, and my wallet of course which has 4 spare lithium AAA's in it just in case i get stuck in a cave or something.
:twothumbs


----------



## Retral (May 27, 2008)

aussiebob said:


> That stuff goes everywhere i go, and my wallet of course which has 4 spare lithium AAA's in it just in case i get stuck in a cave or something.
> :twothumbs



4 AAA's in your wallet? That must be one fat son of a gun.. I can't stand my wallet being much over 1cm thick heh


----------



## Mdinana (May 27, 2008)

This post of mine answers it:

http://forums.equipped.com/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showgallery&Number=126505

In addition, wallet (with small pen), cell phone, keychain with Streamlight Nano and SAK classic.


----------



## aussiebob (May 27, 2008)

Retral said:


> 4 AAA's in your wallet? That must be one fat son of a gun.. I can't stand my wallet being much over 1cm thick heh


Its not that thick, i put them in the coin compartment, its no different to a small handfull of coins.:wave:


----------



## portezbie (May 27, 2008)

Too lazy to post my actualy stuff but...
fenix E01
utili-key http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001EFSTI/?tag=cpf0b6-20
and a bottle opener that looks like this: http://www.mammothmerchandise.com/images/keyrings/metal_bottle_st_s.jpg
oh, and then a couple individually wrapped alcohol wipes(good for cleaning cuts and glasses and screens) and a few bandaids in the wallet


----------



## oldolds442 (May 27, 2008)

just some stuff..


----------



## portezbie (May 27, 2008)

What is a good keychain mini tool with pliers? basically something like the leatherman squirt but not as expensive,heh


----------



## jnj1033 (May 28, 2008)

portezbie said:


> What is a good keychain mini tool with pliers? basically something like the leatherman squirt but not as expensive,heh



Leatherman Squirt...oh wait...

I think the Gerber Clutch is a little cheaper, but it's also a little bigger. That's why I opted for the Squirt in spite of price. That and it was time to spend my REI dividend.


----------



## cv3po (May 28, 2008)

I had to go for a drug screen for a new job today and was embarrassed when she asked me to empty my pockets :shakehead. I had THREE lights (SF E1B, LOD Q4 and Photon II), multi-tool, mini-bic and spare batt's. After seeing the gear that some folks carry, however, I suddenly feel normal again  . Some of these kits take being prepared to a whole new level!  

Every once in awhile I also get the urge to purge as it were. Does anyone else get that? I trim down my gear to the bare essentials for a little while and then slowly ramp back up to the above amount. When I trim down I go with an LOD (with 1 spare lithium), a Photon II and a multi-tool with a small flint epoxied inside. Not all that different I guess but I carry ALOT of spare batt's


----------



## wotblake (May 28, 2008)

Keys
Wallet
Fenix P1D CE
iPhone
Benchmade

Gun: Usually a 340PD, Ruger LCP, or Glock 23.


----------



## qip (May 28, 2008)

whats with the revolvers , its 2008 time to upgrade  semi-auto+ at least a 12-15 round clip


----------



## wotblake (May 28, 2008)

qip said:


> whats with the revolvers , its 2008 time to upgrade  semi-auto+ at least a 12-15 round clip



:shakehead

I think 5 ultra reliable rounds of the most deadly handgun round ever made (357mag) will take care of most situations a law abiding citizen would ever get themselves into.


----------



## Brownstone (May 28, 2008)

pertinax said:


> We all are legally and ethically obligated to find every possible solution out of a violent encounter before we can escalate to use of the gun ... even to the point of getting beaten up and humiliated ... that's the standard nationwide.


I don't know what "nation" you are posting from, but I can tell you that the above is not the standard for use of lethal force in the United States. In general, there is no US standard for the use of force, as each State has its own laws.

In Colorado (where I live), part of the relevant statutes reads:

_"...any occupant of a dwelling *is justified in using any degree of physical force, including deadly physical force*, against another person when that other person has made an unlawful entry into the dwelling, and when the occupant has a reasonable belief that such other person has committed a crime in the dwelling in addition to the uninvited entry...."_​There is no legal "duty to retreat". There is no legal duty to find an alternative solution. There is no legal duty to use a lesser degree of force.
​


----------



## qip (May 28, 2008)

wotblake said:


> :shakehead
> 
> I think 5 ultra reliable rounds of the most deadly handgun round ever made (357mag) will take care of most situations a law abiding citizen would ever get themselves into.





thats true but more rounds make me feel comfy, especially if where you live theres high crime and more likely you face multiple burglars with guns....case in point past several years there has been numerous home invasions in NY/NJ area where in most cases there were usually 3-5 men armed breaking and entering and robbing the home and some were deadly ....the scary part of this is most of the homes that were invaded were in nice suburban areas


----------



## Brownstone (May 28, 2008)

qip said:


> ... if where you live theres high crime and more likely you face multiple burglars with guns ...


I think wotblake was defending the choice of a .357 revolver for EDC, not necessarily for home defense.

My firearm of choice for home defense is rifle. A shotgun would be a good second choice in certain limited circumstances. Neither of those is very appropriate for EDC.


​


----------



## qip (May 28, 2008)

hehe yes yes...gun is still a gun :devil:


----------



## fluke (May 28, 2008)

Brownstone said:


> In Colorado (where I live), part of the relevant statutes reads:_"...any occupant of a dwelling *is justified in using any degree of physical force, including deadly physical force*, against another person when that other person has made an unlawful entry into the dwelling, and when the occupant has a reasonable belief that such other person has committed a crime in the dwelling in addition to the uninvited entry...."_​There is no legal "duty to retreat". There is no legal duty to find an alternative solution. There is no legal duty to use a lesser degree of force.
> ​



And in the UK....
If you find a intruder in your property in the dead of night, and you pick up a cast iron skillet to defend yourself there is a better than 90% chance you end up in front of a judge for using excessive force  

Sounds like a joke doesn't it ???
But it's not.

A case of dedly force here in the UK some years ago.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Martin_(farmer)


----------



## djans1397 (May 28, 2008)

fluke said:


> And in the UK....
> If you find a intruder in your property in the dead of night, and you pick up a cast iron skillet to defend yourself there is a better than 90% chance you end up in front of a judge for using excessive force
> 
> Sounds like a joke doesn't it ???
> ...


 
:huh:... Wow, that's just ludacris! I sure am glad that I live in a country where a man can defend himself and his family using whatever force he deems necessary should the situation call for it. :touche:. I just don't see the reasoning of not allowing an adequate means of self defense for ones self and loved ones... too much BS politics I'm sure is the case in most countries...including some states here in the US.

Dan


----------



## fluke (May 28, 2008)

djans1397 said:


> :huh:... Wow, that's just ludacris! I sure am glad that I live in a country where a man can defend himself and his family using whatever force he deems necessary should the situation call for it. :touche:. I just don't see the reasoning of not allowing an adequate means of self defense for ones self and loved ones... too much BS politics I'm sure is the case in most countries...including some states here in the US.
> 
> Dan



Well with the amount of crime that takes place in Britain, that is not really classed a crime anymore, I'm not surprised they don't allow reasonable force, there would be a lot of dead criminals, house break ins the police don't seem very interested in, nor car related crime.

I saw a US CCTV type show recently showing a gunman robbing a clothing store, demanded cash out of the till and locked the owners in a back room, they reported here got something like 25 years, same crime over here :laughing: he would be out in time for Christmas.

Anyway sorry for going off topic and the rant

Makes me want to move overseas, where a realistic justice system exists.


----------



## LightGrunt0311 (May 28, 2008)

My EDC:

Camelbak Mule w/buttpack attachment:

-100 oz. bladder
-Lotion
-Sunscreen
-Zen MP3
-Cellphone charger
-Beanie
-Fleece gloves
-Extra socks
-Skivvy short
-House keys
-Note taking gear w/pens
-Tissue
-Energizer Hardcase Pro. 2AA RED/Green/White Cree LED hooked onto D point
-Inova 24/7
-SL Enduro headlamp
-Dig. camera w/case attached to molle on Camelbak 

Attached buttpack:

-Vitamins
-Spare batteries in Pelican hardcase
-Bandaids
-Gum
-Granola bars
-Bengay
-Inova Bolt 2AA

Warbag:

-USMC MCIs
-Nalgene 32 oz. bottle
-Maglite 4D
-Sweater
-Rubber ball (in case I get bored lol)
-Hygiene kit
-2 notebooks for my class
-650 braded cord
-Bottle of painkillers

EDC on person:

-Surefire 6P LED
-Wallet
-Cellphone
-S&W SWAT knife (whatever you call it lol)
-Chapstick
-Hand sanitizer
-Leatherman
-Keys w/Inova Micro red 

EDC on-person @ field:

-NVG bag
-Weapons card
-.Mil ID
-Maglite 3AA LED w/red lens
-Leatherman
-Paper towels (folded) (in case the johns run outta paper ;-))
-Note taking gear


----------



## cv3po (May 28, 2008)

Brownstone said:


> I don't know what "nation" you are posting from, but I can tell you that the above is not the standard for use of lethal force in the United States. In general, there is no US standard for the use of force, as each State has its own laws.
> 
> In Colorado (where I live), part of the relevant statutes reads:
> _"...any occupant of a dwelling *is justified in using any degree of physical force, including deadly physical force*, against another person when that other person has made an unlawful entry into the dwelling, and when the occupant has a reasonable belief that such other person has committed a crime in the dwelling in addition to the uninvited entry...."_​There is no legal "duty to retreat". There is no legal duty to find an alternative solution. There is no legal duty to use a lesser degree of force.
> ​






LOL, so if some kids break into your place to steal some beer ("unlawful entry and committed a crime") you'll just gun 'em down right? Gimme a break..................I'm moving to Canada​


----------



## Leeoniya (May 28, 2008)

not pictured: phone, sharpie pen, timex expedition watch w/tiny compass and car keys w/photon 3 (cause they are missing as of yesterday  )


----------



## _Shawn_ (May 28, 2008)

cv3po said:


> LOL, so if some kids break into your place to steal some beer ("unlawful entry and committed a crime") you'll just gun 'em down right? Gimme a break..................I'm moving to Canada
> [/indent]




Why Canada? Oh yeah, the drinking age there is different than the US, therefore fewer kids feel the need to break in and steal your beer. They can purchase without the need to steal your stuff..  

Anyway, have fun in Canada.

I think it's now time to get back to subject... if i remember correctly it was something about EDC items......

Keys, 
L1D, 
wallet, 
phone,
and sometimes a knife/other tools needed for the day.


----------



## Brownstone (May 28, 2008)

cv3po said:


> Gimme a break..................I'm moving to Canada


Fare thee well; :wave:
​


----------



## wotblake (May 28, 2008)

My 340PD is what I carry daily. Sometimes if I'm heading to bad area or doing a large cash transaction I carry a Glock 23.

If you break into my house, you're meeting my AR15.:thumbsup:



Brownstone said:


> I think wotblake was defending the choice of a .357 revolver for EDC, not necessarily for home defense.
> 
> My firearm of choice for home defense is rifle. A shotgun would be a good second choice in certain limited circumstances. Neither of those is very appropriate for EDC.
> 
> ...


----------



## nosuchagency (May 28, 2008)

i edc way too much crap (and will spare you), but thought i'd share a new item i recently picked up: 





maxpedition OCTA versipack (with torch lair). i can't say enough good things about their gear.


----------



## Brownstone (May 28, 2008)

Well, it's getting to be summertime, so I have to strip down my EDC to what I can comfortably carry in shorts and a tee-shirt.

1. Gun
2. Knife
3. CB Radio
4. Flashlight
5. Keys







:laughing:


----------



## tsask (May 28, 2008)

On shirt or jacket: Fenix LOD CE- Streamlight Microstream combo on 10440s:devil:
Belt carry: CR123 green laser, Surefire A2 green LEDs, Fenix TK-10
Keychain: Fenix P1D Q5, Arc AAA U.V., Fenix E0, a green, a blue coin cell LED
Night out: Novatac 120P (that low low is great for reading menus)
then maybe later...  ORB Raw 2 stage green 
(on low great for setting a "relaxing mood")


----------



## bondr006 (May 28, 2008)

Mine is:

1. Assorted cards. I don't use a wallet.
2. 16gb SanDisk Cruzer Micro
3. Plantronics Voyager 855 Stereo BT Head Set
4. MOTOKRZR K1
5. Milky E1B Transformer
6. LiteFlux LF3XT and AW Nylon Holster
7. NDI 2nd Gen.
8. Photon Freedom Micro
9. Fenix LOD Q4
10. Keys w/Fenix LOD CE and toothpick holder
11. Watch
12. Zebra Mini Telescoping Pen
13. Whole Foods Market Peppermint Lip Balm
14. Leatherman Juice XE6 and REI nylon holster
15. Gerber Fast Draw Spring Assisted, Serrated Edge
16. SanDisk Sansa e280 8gb w SONY MDR-EX51 Headphones


----------



## djans1397 (May 28, 2008)

Brownstone said:


> Well, it's getting to be summertime, so I have to strip down my EDC to what I can comfortably carry in shorts and a tee-shirt.
> 
> 1. Gun
> 2. Knife
> ...


. Thanks for the bit of humor at a time when things were gettin' a little too serious in here!:sick2: LOL....way loud!


----------



## qip (May 28, 2008)

theres just no way those keys can fit in those shorts ...just no way :laughing:


----------



## djans1397 (May 28, 2008)

Seeing all these necessities that we all carry makes me wonder... does everyone carry this crap in their pockets or as some appear to do in here in a pack? 

Since I started carrying a firearm, I've been looking for just the right pants to carry all my knifes, cell phone, spare mags and keys etc. Now that I've become a flashoholic, I'm about to run out of pockets to carry everything in, unless I want to wear cargo pants every day that look like the seems are about to bust out packed to the hilt!

I don't want to look like a throw back to the 80's geek wearing a "Fanny Pack", but the Maxpedition stuff looks very practical.

So what DOES everyone carry their essential gear in?

Dan


----------



## vetkaw63 (May 29, 2008)

cv3po said:


> LOL, so if some kids break into your place to steal some beer ("unlawful entry and committed a crime") you'll just gun 'em down right? Gimme a break..................I'm moving to Canada
> [/INDENT]



Good, GO!


----------



## aussiebob (May 29, 2008)

cv3po said:


> LOL, so if some kids break into your place to steal some beer ("unlawful entry and committed a crime") you'll just gun 'em down right? Gimme a break..................I'm moving to Canada
> [/indent]


Doesnt really seem fair getting gunned down for stealing beer does it.
However i doubt a sensible person would ever use lethal force for that, if your life is threatened thats diferent.

If you hated someone you could invite them over and then say they were a intruder and shoot them.

Evey system has its flaws


----------



## bondr006 (May 29, 2008)

djans1397 said:


> So what DOES everyone carry their essential gear in?
> 
> Dan




In the warmer months, I wear *Woolrich Elite Series men’s shorts w/10 pockets*.






In the cooler months, I wear *Woolrich Elite Series men's pants w/12 pockets*.


----------



## smg (May 29, 2008)

cv3po said:


> LOL, so if some kids break into your place to steal some beer ("unlawful entry and committed a crime") you'll just gun 'em down right? Gimme a break..................I'm moving to Canada
> [/indent]


Ok... so in your scenario, you know exactly why the kids have broken into your home? How did you get the information that these are innocent school children who have simply lost their way and only want some beer, rather than knife/gun carrying gang members who will do anything to avoid being sent back to prison?  If they are in my house, in the middle of the night, they had better listen VERY closely to my instructions.

Good luck in Canada. I'm sure the government will keep you safe up there.


----------



## yaesumofo (May 29, 2008)

on person :
Keys.
phone
Lunasol 20.
money clip. cash and amex DL.

Bailout bag.
ICOM IC92 d
BC396
backup (GSM world) phone
Ipod nano gen 3 (newest) 8 gig full
Ipod classic 80 gig mostly full
etymotic headphones
pens including a retro 51 titanium pen and a fisher space pen.
Binoculars nikon 10x25
8gig memory key with all critical data (family)
SRK swiss champ
Cash
calculator (OLD HP 22s)
PSP
DS
Camera
Lunasol 27
magnifying glass aluminum with ring of Leds
10X Lupe
compass
lighter
Cold steel recon one (old Japanese version)
GPS
MOleskine note book x2
plastic battery boxes (aa and cr123)
Small emergency medical kit (very complete)
Other odds and ends.
I almost always have a book to read with me when I go out.

When going to work I also take a Backpack with a Laptop and more computer related equipment.

BTW guys in case you do not know. It is not advisable to put a lot of stuff on a keychain which your CAR keys are attached to. The weight of a bunch of stuff pulling on the ignition of the car is bad for the IS and will cause rapid wear and tear.
I have my car keys on a quick release so that they are the only things hanging from the ignition switch. I highly recommend that you do the same. Adding things like knives multi tools flashlights are just too much and may cause the switch to fail.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Snipe315 (May 29, 2008)

pertinax said:


> We all are legally and ethically obligated to find every possible solution out of a violent encounter before we can escalate to use of the gun.
> 
> "Even to the point of getting beaten up and humiliated, if it doesn't rise to the standard of grievous bodily harm or crippling injury, we just have to take it. That's the standard nationwide, CNN reports to the contrary.


 
I'm sorry to go off track but that is the *stupidest thing I've heard in a LONG TIME!*

:thumbsdow

So are you supposed to get bruised or wait until his closed fist becomes a pointed finger and you lose an eye?!?

If you think an attacker is only going to _bruise_ you a little, then you are an absolute moron. Once a physical attack begins, ANYTHING can happen. I remember seeing a fist fight that suddenly escalated when one person pulled a knife and stabbed the other.

Unless you're a mind reader, you have NO IDEA what your attacker plans to do. You don't know if he wants to give you a fat lip or poke your eyes out. Use whatever force necessary to protect yourself.


----------



## FrankW438 (May 29, 2008)

Snipe315 said:


> I'm sorry to go off track but that is the *stupidest thing I've heard in a LONG TIME!*
> 
> :thumbsdow
> 
> ...


 
If you use a gun in a fistfight, you will go to jail. For a long time. Unless and until your attacker crosses the line from ordinary force to DEADLY FORCE (force likely to cause death or great bodily harm), you are not justified in using deadly force yourself. 

You can't shoot your attacker because of what you think he "might" do. Sometime, ask a police officer about the "Use of Force Continuum". 

-- Frank


----------



## Mdinana (May 29, 2008)

I carry my stuff in a pager case made by RipOffs, if you go back a page or 2 you'll see the link.

Other folks have used 5.11 pants, regular BDU-type pants, or NiteIze or RipOff belt pouches.


----------



## Brownstone (May 30, 2008)

FrankW438 said:


> If you use a gun in a fistfight, you will go to jail. For a long time. Unless and until your attacker crosses the line from ordinary force to DEADLY FORCE (force likely to cause death or great bodily harm), you are not justified in using deadly force yourself.



Please be specific about what jurisdiction you are referring to, as this is not true in all locales. As posted above, Colorado is among the states where a citizen can use lethal force even if the intruder is not making any threat of injury.

If you want to take the discussion into moral or ethical grounds that is one thing, but as far as legal justification for lethal force your statement is not correct.



FrankW438 said:


> You can't shoot your attacker because of what you think he "might" do. Sometime, ask a police officer about the "Use of Force Continuum".



In Colorado, in certain contexts, police officers are more restricted in the use of force than civilians.


----------



## husky20 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Brownstone (May 30, 2008)

husky20 said:


>




You EDC three wristwatches? You must be a person who always wants to be on time!


----------



## husky20 (May 30, 2008)

there in my rotation 1 for work 2 for play


----------



## Dr Jekell (May 30, 2008)

I carry in a Maxpedition Lunada:

Wallet
Surefire A2
Surefire G2
Energizer Key chain light (The first ever one I got is still alive 4 years down the track)
Medic Protocols 
Space Blanket
Surefire Lanyard
3 pens
Novatac 120P
Small Spyderco knife
Med serrated folding knife
Leatherman Wave
2Gb USB Drive
Sunglasses
15 CR123A Batteries in a Pelican Case
First Aid kit
Local Map
Bandanna
Zip Ties
Zip lock Bags
Several paper napkins (always very handy)
Duct tape
Electrical tape
Plasters
Travel pack of tissues
Reading Glasses
Pain meds in small plastic box
Nitrale Gloves in small plastic box
3 Fabric fold up shopping bags
Bus timetable

I think that's about it.


----------



## smg (May 30, 2008)

FrankW438 said:


> If you use a gun in a fistfight, you will go to jail. For a long time. Unless and until your attacker crosses the line from ordinary force to DEADLY FORCE (force likely to cause death or great bodily harm), you are not justified in using deadly force yourself.
> 
> You can't shoot your attacker because of what you think he "might" do. Sometime, ask a police officer about the "Use of Force Continuum".
> 
> -- Frank


Please, go back and read the beginning of my earlier post here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2495170&postcount=57
That describes how things will be analyzed in many court rooms across the country (probably not all of them).

You think your statement is the ultimate answer? How about when a 250lb muscled guy raises his fist to a 100lb girl? How about when a guy with crutches is attacked and pushed to the ground? How about when there are 2, 3, or more attackers (again, without weapons)? How about a mother being attacked in the company of her 2 young children? By the time some of those situations happen, you are much too far along the force continuum.

BTW, I should point out that you are from Illinois. I believe just owning a gun there allows the cops to put two in your chest


----------

